# Bragging for Boobs!



## Rathkhan (Aug 17, 2011)

I figured that I'd share my news with the fine and wonderful people's here... I just got the promotion I've been after today  Moving back to Michigan and will be living a little easier  YAY!


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 18, 2011)

:happy: Amazing


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 18, 2011)

violetviolets said:


> :happy: Amazing



Thank you beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats! Enjoy moving on out and up


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats on the job. So when is Tad going to post a boob pic?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations! :happy:


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Everyone!  YAY Boob Pic! Wait Tad? Awww... oh well, YAY Boob Pic!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I figured that I'd share my news with the fine and wonderful people's here... I just got the promotion I've been after today  Moving back to Michigan and will be living a little easier  YAY!



When I entered this thread I thought it was about men bragging about the hotness of their moobs.

Now, all I can think of is you getting a promotion in the sense of being a model for manbra's. 


Hello Kitty Manbra....hrmm...


In any case, congrats n.n


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats but this thread needs boobs urgently!


----------



## Broadside (Aug 18, 2011)

Hrmmm.... Femboob for Manboob alternating posts? Sort of a quid-pro-quo of boobies?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 19, 2011)

*congrats on the job/ move

here's boobage......an oldie but a goodie*  

View attachment boobage.jpg


----------



## MrBob (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay!






Wait a minute? Are you not wearing any undies here? You get an A for the bewbs and an A+ for going above and beyond the dall of duty!


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 19, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *congrats on the job/ move
> 
> here's boobage......an oldie but a goodie*





Very Hawt! :smitten::wubu::bow:


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 19, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *congrats on the job/ move
> 
> here's boobage......an oldie but a goodie*



O.O......... *slowwwwly begins to do the naughty solo dance*
Thank you for your contribution to My great day!!!:wubu:


----------



## Broadside (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok Fella's who's gonna man up on this one?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 19, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Ok Fella's who's gonna man up on this one?



OK, guess it's my turn to take one for the team.






Ladies...you're up!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll contribute to see more lady boobs 

View attachment IMAG0032.jpg


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 19, 2011)

And I actually have a sweet shot of My Man Boobs right on my avatar!


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I have real hooters


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 3, 2011)

Did someone ask for man boobs?






Gotcha covered XD


----------



## MrBob (Sep 3, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Did someone ask for man boobs?
> 
> Gotcha covered XD



Personally, I prefer ladyboobs of which there's not nearly enough of in this thread...the balance needs to be redressed.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 3, 2011)

LMAO, Imageshack took my image down. Apparently, I'm offensive. RE-DO!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 3, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> LMAO, Imageshack took my image down. Apparently, I'm offensive. RE-DO!



Damnit, can't rep you


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 3, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Damnit, can't rep you



I accept other forms of accolades. Just sayin'


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 3, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I accept other forms of accolades. Just sayin'



rawr -wriggles brows- But hands down, you look great (and the best moobs so far)


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 3, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *here's boobage......an oldie but a goodie*



Great googly moogly how did I miss this thread, or more specifically this post. Wow is an understatement.

:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 3, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Yay!
> 
> Wait a minute? Are you not wearing any undies here? You get an A for the bewbs and an A+ for going above and beyond the dall of duty!





samuraiscott said:


> Very Hawt! :smitten::wubu::bow:





Rathkhan said:


> O.O......... *slowwwwly begins to do the naughty solo dance*
> Thank you for your contribution to My great day!!!:wubu:





LeoGibson said:


> Great googly moogly how did I miss this thread, or more specifically this post. Wow is an understatement.
> 
> :happy:



*THANKS Y'all.......anything for the home team 

and CONGRATS brother!!!!*


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 3, 2011)

So, I have my moving truck, my moving crew, my house all paid up, my utilities ready to turn on and my cable ready to be installed LOL just waiting on the 18th now! wOOOoooo


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 4, 2011)

So I notice you said you're moving back to MI. You do know, the dirty mitten has a tendency to draw the stragglers back.


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 4, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> So I notice you said you're moving back to MI. You do know, the dirty mitten has a tendency to draw the stragglers back.



Heh, yeah I have to say I do love the state, regardless of it's condition.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 4, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Heh, yeah I have to say I do love the state, regardless of it's condition.



I have to agree with you. I had occasion to travel all over that state with my last company, they were based out of there, and I really dug it there alot. Good people and pretty nice scenery. I'm a real big fan of the UP in particular.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 4, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Personally, I prefer ladyboobs of which there's not nearly enough of in this thread...the balance needs to be redressed.



OK, ok...I'll contribute a few random shots...


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> OK, ok...I'll contribute a few random shots...



Very nice. I like the one on the bottom best. That's a smirk that says,"you naughty boy, I know what you're looking at."


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> OK, ok...I'll contribute a few random shots...



Mmmm thank you OH so much for your contribution to My cause!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 7, 2011)

Meh, haven't shared 'em in a while. So here they are.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 7, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Meh, haven't shared 'em in a while. So here they are.



BWWRRRRRWRRRRWRRRRWRRRRRRWRRRRRWRBBRBRRBRWRBRBRBRBRB!!!


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 8, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Meh, haven't shared 'em in a while. So here they are.
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c174/BLUEeyedBanshee/Bewbs.jpg



Ooooo thank you oh-so-much! <3


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahoy!

Mod Boobies Off The Port Bow!


----------



## violetviolets (Sep 8, 2011)

1 week! omgomg


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 8, 2011)

violetviolets said:


> 1 week! omgomg



Yesssss Next weekend I move!! So excited!!


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 24, 2011)

I am now in my new house! It's great! It's f'in HUGE though... I think half of my place is going to go unused *LOL* I just have nothing to put into it. I have a bedroom that will maybe get turned into a network room (though It's HUGE, so maybe just my entire computer room), I have SO much storage room it's not remotely fill-able. I have a basement with like 2 rooms and a main section between them. 

SO huge... but I like it!


----------



## Thelonious (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats! And boobies are always a plus!


----------



## Morbid (Dec 25, 2012)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Meh, haven't shared 'em in a while. So here they are.



EERRMMMAAGGGEERRRRDDDDDD SHEXY BOOBIES!!!!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 25, 2012)

What an odd thread to revive.


----------

